# 07 Sentra SE-R Spec V Axle Assembly



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm looking for a passenger side axle assembly. I broke a ball joint, blew a cv joint and need to replace the whole axle. Unfortunately, none of the local auto parts stores have them and the dealer wants over $400 for one. Any suggestions on where to buy one online?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's for a manual trans, Rockauto.com has a right side reman. axle "rebuild and return" service by A1-Cardone that takes, according to them, 3-5 business days to rebuild and costs $59.99 & shipping (+$25 core charge). Refer A1-Cardone P/N: 606267. They also have a Moog right side control arm with ball joint for $61.79.


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks. New update though. My mechanic took the axle out and said the axle is fine. I do, however need a cv boot kit and a snap ring. I know I saw those for sale somewhere but I don't remember where. I'll keep looking but if anyone knows where I can get one quickly, let me know.
Thanks.


----------

